# why does tivo record jay leno 2 times when it set to new only



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

My tiivo records jay leno at 10:35 pm and the rerun at at 2.05 am. How can i get it not to record the rerun? It set to new only so it should not record the rerun.

thanks


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

assuming your season pass is NOT set to "All Episodes", then the issue is bad guide data.


----------



## lincar4000 (Oct 16, 2002)

I get that with Jon Stewart. So what I do is just do a manual recording for that specific time recorded M-F. Or if you don't like all the monologue stuff you can make it start at 10:55 (CT) and just catch all of the guests.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

lincar4000 said:


> I get that with Jon Stewart. So what I do is just do a manual recording for that specific time recorded M-F. Or if you don't like all the monologue stuff you can make it start at 10:55 (CT) and just catch all of the guests.


I will try that. it will record jay leno every time it comes on at 10:35 but It wont record it 2:05 so my tivo can record other shows and sugestions.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tootal2 said:


> My tiivo records jay leno at 10:35 pm and the rerun at at 2.05 am. How can i get it not to record the rerun? It set to new only so it should not record the rerun.
> 
> thanks


I have the same problem as the 2am guide data just has the Tonight Show without any description so TiVo does not know if the show is a repeat or not, it easier to delete a showing than to miss a show you want, in TiVo option. If you set it up for Manual than you will get repeats that happen in that time slot, so no easy answer.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

The 2:05 episode probably uses a generic description. 

Season passes will often record the "generic description" episodes. It's not TiVo's fault. better safe than sorry in this case.

You should notice this with other season passes as well. I get it all the time with old cable original repeats.

Go manual.


----------



## JFalc (May 3, 2005)

Aren't those kinds of guide-data issues the reason we pay TIVO for the 'service'....this happens way too often in my opinion --- I have had this happen to me on many many shows (i.e. Special Report with Bret Bair, NewsWatch, etc.)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

JFalc said:


> Aren't those kinds of guide-data issues the reason we pay TIVO for the 'service'....this happens way too often in my opinion --- I have had this happen to me on many many shows (i.e. Special Report with Bret Bair, NewsWatch, etc.)


Blame Tribune Media Services, provider of guide data to TiVo. Blame those who provide data to TMS (e.g. networks and stations). Find another PVR or PVR solution which has consistently better guide data.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Blame Tribune Media Services, provider of guide data to TiVo. Blame those who provide data to TMS (e.g. networks and stations). Find another PVR or PVR solution which has consistently better guide data.


Also the talk shows will play the really popular guests late at night. On the other hand due to technical/legal/rights/gremlins issues the exact episode they want to air might not be available.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Search the forum for the "Tupper" method to eliminate duplicate recordings with generic descriptions. This might work on your Leno problem.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I understand the frustration and expectations, but in the meantime, would it be too much trouble to go to the Things To Do list and manually cancel the unwanted Jay Lenos? I have to do this with my pass for BBC Newsnight. TiVo wants to record every instance (about 5 instances) even though the Pass is set for new episodes. I've gotten used to doing it really fast and the TiVo cancels the recording pretty fast.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I understand the frustration and expectations, but in the meantime, would it be too much trouble to go to the Things To Do list and manually cancel the unwanted Jay Lenos? I have to do this with my pass for BBC Newsnight. TiVo wants to record every instance (about 5 instances) even though the Pass is set for new episodes. I've gotten used to doing it really fast and the TiVo cancels the recording pretty fast.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

a68oliver said:


> Search the forum for the "Tupper" method to eliminate duplicate recordings with generic descriptions. This might work on your Leno problem.


I use a google search of the zap2it site to find the "Tupper" keywords:

```
"Leno" "No Episode Title" site:tvlistings.zap2it.com
```
Using this method, I find this phrase in the first result:


> Jay Leno interviews celebrities and hosts musical performances.


By replacing "Leno" in the search terms with a different show title or even a channel name usually gets some pretty good results:

```
"The Daily Show" "No Episode Title" site:tvlistings.zap2it.com
"NBC" "No Episode Title" site:tvlistings.zap2it.com
```


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, the Tonight Show late night reruns usually 'fill in' about a week in.. i.e. they've been correct for me lately, except for the ones TWO weeks out.. So OCD-ly, I usually cancel the extra ones anyway&#8230; but if I had just waited, they'd go away by themselves.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Also, the 'why' wasn't really answered.

The reason your Tivo records the shows with generic guide data is because the Tivo has no way of knowing that those AREN'T new episodes (especially for things like news shows that don't have the 'original air date' kind of information). So it HAS to default to recording them, or else you would have a valid complaint that it "wasn't recording the shows for me".

Now, I and many others wish there were a preference to be able to turn off the 'record generic episodes' (put in some user friendly terms).. probably per-season-pass though. But "the tupped method" is at least a way to work around the issue.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

As I understand from the above, Tivo uses guide data from Tribune Media Services. 

TMS does have the "new" flag information for certain shows in their Zap2It.com listings. Our Tivo descriptions for these specific shows do not display any indication of "new/first-run" or any other "Tupper-able" workarounds and therefore we get multiple recordings of these shows per day unless we change our preference to a time-slot selection rather than a season pass.

Is this because Tivo doesn't correctly use the data they're given, or because they only buy "partial usage" of the TWS data, or ... ?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They get the whole kaboodle, but use it differently. TiVo considers "new" as Original Air Date <28 days. The "R" flag means nothing toTiVo as far as I can tell.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Update to my post about the repeat showings being recorded. We're now at software ver 14.7.RC7-01-3-748. 

We've noticed that the repeat showings have stopped being recorded, so the "New only" setting seems to be working now. I think this changed in the last few days; we didn't change our Season Pass setting. The "upcoming episodes" list shows only the first of the two daily showings, as well. The show description doesn't have any visible "new" flag.

For reference, the shows we were having a problem with have generic descriptions such as "Interview, News, Talk Show (2011) (HD)" for both a 5pm showing and also the later 7pm repeat, so there wasn't a Tupper-able way to change the criteria. This is on a cable news network; Comcast is our provider.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, classicsat. With fingers crossed that the change we've noticed will "hold".



classicsat said:


> They get the whole kaboodle, but use it differently. TiVo considers "new" as Original Air Date <28 days. The "R" flag means nothing toTiVo as far as I can tell.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JandS said:


> Update to my post about the repeat showings being recorded. We're now at software ver 14.7.RC7-01-3-748.
> 
> We've noticed that the repeat showings have stopped being recorded, so the "New only" setting seems to be working now. I think this changed in the last few days; we didn't change our Season Pass setting. The "upcoming episodes" list shows only the first of the two daily showings, as well. The show description doesn't have any visible "new" flag.
> 
> For reference, the shows we were having a problem with have generic descriptions such as "Interview, News, Talk Show (2011) (HD)" for both a 5pm showing and also the later 7pm repeat, so there wasn't a Tupper-able way to change the criteria. This is on a cable news network; Comcast is our provider.


But if you go into one of them in the guide and hit INFO, I suspect each will have an original air date (that increments each day). If so, then there is enough info there to show that it is a new episode.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

mattack said:


> But if you go into one of them in the guide and hit INFO, I suspect each will have an original air date (that increments each day). If so, then there is enough info there to show that it is a new episode.


Issue (restated): program that is shown twice in a single day was being recorded twice. This caused difficulties because the second recording conflicted with a different SP and live viewing.

Problem seems to have been resolved, perhaps a Tivo update fixed it (just speculation). [curr. Jan 24, ver 14.7.RC7-01-3-748]. New-to-Tivo status: approx 4 months

Season pass options were:
- keep at most 5: episodes
- show type: first-run only
- keep until: space needed
- start recording: on-time
- stop recording: 2 minutes longer

Background: When SP originally set up only 1 of the 2 showings was recorded (as we had expected). Then, for a period of about 2 weeks in early Jan, both showings started being recorded.

Program info (select program > season pass and other options > press INFO for details) gives absolutely no indication that the second showing is any different from the first, there is no visible "new" or "repeat" flag, no varying guest information, just "News, Talk Show (2011) (HD)". Both showings on each day have the same date in the "info".

The only functional (and subtle) difference I can see is that when I select the second showing in the guide, the choice "Don't record this showing" appears and when left arrowing to go back to the schedule highlights the "Don't record" button and then goes back to the guide. This "Don't record" choice is not displayed for the first showing (as I guess seems logical, because the showing can be nixed through "Season Pass and other options").

When the problem started in early Jan, I checked the Zap2It listings, to see if there was any info that could be "Tupperable", as described for other programs where there were descriptive differences that could be used to fine-tune. Zap2It did display a "New" flag box beside the first showing, for the very same day that the Tivo recorded both showings, hence my earlier question wondering whether Tivo bought the full guide content.

So, it appears to me that Tivo does receive a "new" flag for these specific programs, does use it internally. As others have said, it sure would be nice if they used it to put a visual indicator in the guide the same way as the Zap2It listings show. <wish mode=strong>


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, Tivo uses original air date.


----------



## arentol (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/tipsandtricks/tips-tricks-pg2.html

Scroll down to:

De-dupe Your Now Playing List

/solved


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I have to do a manual setting. Not satisfactory but it'll do.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

The Zap2It website has a page for submitting TV listing complaints, here:

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/help/zap-faq-contact-program-thanks,0,4371891.htmlstory

For one of our "problem" shows that is getting multiple recordings in a single day, clicking on the show's name, and then "Full Episode Details" brings up a schedule for the next 9 days. Some days do not have a "New" flag at all; the first week doesn't have a "new" flag for a Monday episode, while the second week is missing a Wednesday new flag. The same "problem" days are shown as scheduled to record multiple times in our Tivo's ToDo list. So Tivo does seem to be doing the right thing, recording multiple times if the show, on any given day, doesn't have any "New" flag for it to go by.

Hopefully the problem report will make its way to the right place.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yup, bad guide data. For me, Letterman is ALWAYS flagged as a repeat. Go figure.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Something changed with Glenn Beck's show. All episodes show the same (lack of) guide data, which historically caused TiVo to record all of them, but right now only the 5pm first show is being recorded by my New Episodes Only season pass. The 2am repeat is being ignored. I don't know what changed, but I like it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jlb said:


> Yup, bad guide data. For me, Letterman is ALWAYS flagged as a repeat. Go figure.


You're talking about the (R), right? Again, that is NOT what Tivo uses. (Plus, IIRC, printed listings actually use (R) to mean something else, and maybe the listings that Tivo gets do too.)

Are you claiming that if you make a season pass for letterman that is for new episodes only, you will NEVER have shows recorded? Highly doubtful.. (/I'd bet against it)


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

As I am sure has been mentioned many times in this thread (I didn't reread it all) TiVo uses the Orginal Air Date (OAD) and Episode Number. If the OAD is not today it is not new. If the Episode Number is the same as one already recorded, it is not new. If both are missing, TiVo records it as new, just in case.

The "N" and "R" in the program info field are undisciplined and are not used at all.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Right. Thanks for reminding me. 

But I still hate seeing that R.


----------

